# Big Sharks Galveston Beachfront



## JCSHEPHE (Jun 4, 2012)

Finally headed down to the Texas Coast for the 1st time in 5+ years mid-July. Booked a condo right around where the large T-Head pier is (or used to be as I think I heard it wasnt there anymore)? Not the 61st one, but the larger one to the SW.

Is that pier there anymore? Are there big sharks caught in that busy of an area or should I drive somewhere else less populated? I plan on yaking the baits out there.

For the ease of it, I probably will just walk across the street from the condo and try and to catch my bait there and then put the big rods out at night there too? Is this a bad idea? Are there any other large fish caught in the dead middle of summer minus sharks? 

Thanks in advance! I hope I can help yall out too.


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Yes, pier is there (rebuilt last year) and yes big sharks are caught there. If you're around during the week, head west to San Louis Pass and yak out a few hundred yards. Be careful of outgoing tide though. SLP gets very crowded on the weekend. Good luck


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 1, 2009)

high island towards mcfaddin have caught good sharks there for the last 15 years stings and bull mullet for bait..biggest to date was a 8'7 bull and almost 9' tiger.. both yaking the lines out.. 

if you need leaders pm me. make leaders and surf weights


----------



## railcar (Apr 15, 2011)

saltwatercowboy said:


> high island towards mcfaddin have caught good sharks there for the last 15 years stings and bull mullet for bait..biggest to date was a 8'7 bull and almost 9' tiger.. both yaking the lines out..
> 
> if you need leaders pm me. make leaders and surf weights


 when was the tiger caught in that area


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 1, 2009)

railcar said:


> when was the tiger caught in that area


 bout 3 years ago. i think it was bout 2 years ago big tiger was caught in galveston used to be pics of it on here at the yacht basin


----------



## tank8677 (Apr 20, 2010)

last year the monday after 4th july, someone caught 8'6 bull on 61st pier and then few weeks later 3 guys caught almost 9ft bull from highisland, then 9ft plus tiger was caught at bob hall pier...use bull mullet, cownose ray, or jackfish for bait.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Last year in July my buddy caught a 9ft lemon at roll over pass.










http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=3583540#post3583540


----------



## railcar (Apr 15, 2011)

yea I remember some of those sharks just don't remember the tiger .i heard of the 13 foot tiger on bob hall peir


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

saltwatercowboy said:


> bout 3 years ago. i think it was bout 2 years ago big tiger was caught in galveston used to be pics of it on here at the yacht basin


True story. It had a sea turtle in it's stomach. Something around 8' or so...


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

SpottedAg said:


> True story. It had a sea turtle in it's stomach. Something around 8' or so...


Turtles...I knew I'd been using the wrong bait this whole time.


----------



## JCSHEPHE (Jun 4, 2012)

Wow! Lovin this forum. 

OK, so I confirmed the condo is basically next to the Wal Mart in between the 61st st pier and the big t head pier. From google satellite I think there is just seawall and a little shore there. 

If it were up to yall and your time at the coast was precious, would you setup right there for simplicity and proximity to home base or would you drive somewhere that may have better water? 


I also have a truck and Im about 99% positive there is no beach access there so I guess I would just walk to the beach. I dont really want to hit up San Luis where there are lots of people, but perhaps a stretch of beach with more sand, better access, wasnt as busy, or the water was deeper would be of interest. 

Last, do people shark fish from the beach during the day? I imagine where I am staying there may be too many people. Do yall do better at night?

Thoughts on the above?

Later in the week I will start a thread about rigs and weights for this kind of stuff so we can compare it to the way we do it in South Florida. 

Thanks as always...........


----------



## JCSHEPHE (Jun 4, 2012)

So I just did my homework!

Basically I took some places that yall toss around and Googled some stuff to see the lay of the land. To the NE there is the bolivar penninsula from where the ferry lets off until rollover pass. To the SW is 61st st - Big T Head pier. Further SW is T Head to Jamaica Beach. And even further SW is Jamaica Beach to San Luis Pass.

Those are basically my options for fishing. Any one notorius for less seaweed or is that all wind related? 

Probably the largest component is how many of those places can I drive on the beach and what if I accidently (cough cough) fall asleep there / camp all night?

Thank Ya!


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

There was a huge tiger caught from the Flagship back in the 70's by a man named Sam. PLenty of big bulls caught there too. I caught a 6 foot tiger on a surf rod there in 87'.


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

JCSHEPE- you can camp on the beach any of those places ( I am pretty sure) except for in Galveston. If I were you, I would head over to Bolivar if the ferry line is not too long. I have not fished any of the GTown piers since Ike, so I can't help you there. If you head to San Luis, watch your *** and the current!


----------



## JCSHEPHE (Jun 4, 2012)

sharksurfer66 said:


> JCSHEPE- you can camp on the beach any of those places ( I am pretty sure) except for in Galveston. If I were you, I would head over to Bolivar if the ferry line is not too long. I have not fished any of the GTown piers since Ike, so I can't help you there. If you head to San Luis, watch your *** and the current!


Good info. I researched some more and it appears the entire Bolivar Penninsula is camping friendly with a parking pass?

Still looking up South of the big t head pier and a little north of San Luis. I know Jamaica Beach has an RV park but I am just looking for a random spot with fewer people to fish for the night. I haven't figured this piece out yet.........?


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

From the Seawall head East and look for the sign to Apffel Park. Once to the beach go to the free park section and you can roll right up to the water. Fish the Sharks until your hearts content. 

Good luck


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Pier Fishing for Sharks in Galveston*

JCS...
If you are thinking about fishing at "Gulf Coast Pier", Be aware that 
they do NOT allow rods 11' or longer....They made me "Check" my
11' rod at the store...

Unless they have changed their rules since last summer...

Mustad7731
Jack


----------



## JCSHEPHE (Jun 4, 2012)

BATWING said:


> From the Seawall head East and look for the sign to Apffel Park. Once to the beach go to the free park section and you can roll right up to the water. Fish the Sharks until your hearts content.
> 
> Good luck


Good Info. I looked at this area yesterday even before your post. What swayed me away is whatever that divider/jetty looking thing is that juts out and seperates the pass to Galveston Bay to the beaches south of that divider. What is that thing and is it an obstruction?


----------



## JCSHEPHE (Jun 4, 2012)

What about South Galveston? Anywhere you can drive/camp on the beach there?


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

JCSHEPHE said:


> Good Info. I looked at this area yesterday even before your post. What swayed me away is whatever that divider/jetty looking thing is that juts out and seperates the pass to Galveston Bay to the beaches south of that divider. What is that thing and is it an obstruction?


That is the Galveston South Jetty. I dont think you can camp anywhere on Galveston.


----------



## Jetpadge (Mar 17, 2011)

Best place to drive to the waters edge and camp is over the San Luis Pass bridge down about a mile or so.


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

Jetpadge said:


> Best place to drive to the waters edge and camp is over the San Luis Pass bridge down about a mile or so.


I really like the beach and camping in this area also. We usually went about 2-3 miles west of the bridge. Spent a LOT of time there 10-15 years ago. Never caught anything big there though...


----------



## JCSHEPHE (Jun 4, 2012)

sharksurfer66 said:


> I really like the beach and camping in this area also. We usually went about 2-3 miles west of the bridge. Spent a LOT of time there 10-15 years ago. Never caught anything big there though...


Can you drive/camp East of the bridge though? Not at the pass but maybe 5 miles down closer to Jamaica Beach?


----------



## mwatt007 (May 28, 2009)

I'm no shark fisherman or San Luis Pass expert.....but...you should consider west of San Luis Pass about 2-3miles past the bridge....

don't know if you can "camp" as in overnight there or not but definately will be less people there i think..


----------



## Russell B (May 16, 2010)

That tiger out of GYB was a 12'6 849lb I tried posting the pic but my iPad won't let me but I will when I get home this afternoon.


----------



## Russell B (May 16, 2010)

ahhhh, why wait.


----------



## flyntus (Apr 27, 2012)

*Apffel Park*

If you want to drive and get close to the water, you have to pay at Apffel park. The free parking area is a good distance from the south jetty and gulf front. If you park in the free area, you're gonna have to hike all your gear.

Rod length limit at the 61st Street Pier is 10'. I avoid that place like the plague.


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

Anybody have a pic of Oz's 10' Mako from years back? That was the biggest surf-caught shark I've ever seen. I think it hit his 12/0 reel if I recall, and they fought it for over an hour.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

nasakid said:


> Anybody have a pic of Oz's 10' Mako from years back? That was the biggest surf-caught shark I've ever seen. I think it hit his 12/0 reel if I recall, and they fought it for over an hour.


http://extremecoast.com/reports/report120703.php

I'm pretty sure Oz has caught bigger. There was a 12.5' tiger caught in the surf off Bob Hall pier last year. A guy in Florida caught a 14'1" hammer last year from land.


----------



## baitkiller (May 21, 2004)

*This one?*

.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Alberto's 12.5' Tiger
http://www.southfloridasharkclub.com/foro/viewtopic.php?p=25717

Mark's 14'2" Hammer
http://www.southfloridasharkclub.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=5070


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

My second largest shark caught in Galveston.


----------

